# Looks Like WE HAVE A PELLET GLUT on our hands this year !!



## investor7952 (Sep 7, 2009)

When have you seen Sept prices much lower for pellets that july and Aug from pellet sales.com? Sept prices 275 a ton oct prices 285 a ton.
HD 249 aton for stove chow and fireside ultras. My local dealers saying supply no problem. WHAT CHANGED IN 5 MONTHS? In April they were all crying there will be shotages and you better load up early. I ordered 3 ton from pelletsales in late aug for $289 a ton. They are being delivered this sat. Now I am trying to get them to honor the new 275 a ton price. I hope they do because I already have a confirmation for 289 a ton . They say if I cancell it will cost me 20 bucks a ton to cancell. I hope they do the right thing.


----------



## imacman (Sep 7, 2009)

investor7952 said:
			
		

> ......WHAT CHANGED IN 5 MONTHS?.......



Pretty obvious answer to that question.....very low prices for HHO & Nat. Gas


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well  -- my local HD has Fireside Ultras for $299/ton.  I won't be considering them even with their promotion  since I can get pellets for $279/ton (such as Barefoots) and others for less.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 7, 2009)

$259/ton here. Highest summer buy price I have seen ever


----------



## ineclipse (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, it's the same thing with stoves... there are no long waiting lists for installations like at this time last year (which is when I was shopping for mine and looking at a 4 month wait), and to my knowledge no one is refusing orders like they began doing last year. Was insane last year! Cutthroat even

As for the pellets, there does appear to be a glut and it certainly would make sense... they had every reason to believe that the trend in demand for pellets (even if not stoves) would continue after last season, and so production got ramped up. But then the price of oil and gas plummeted and voila! Falling pellet prices all summer long, until here we are in September with some of us seeing prices that might genuinely be called cheap!! 
I'll be ordering 5 tons this week @ $209/ton ($223/ton delivered). 
Bag it! Tag it! Ring 'em up!


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2009)

ineclipse said:
			
		

> ........I'll be ordering 5 tons this week @ $209/ton ($223/ton delivered).......


Hey ineclipse, looks like your going for the Home Depot 5 ton deal?  Which pellets?


----------



## Tom Pencil (Sep 8, 2009)

Dealer I bought my stove from is asking $310/ton for White lightning pellets.  Early April I bought my pellets for $213/ton at Menards, Somereset and Rocky Mountains.  I asked for a quantity discount if I purchased 10 ton.  Original price was $299/ton.  I walked in Menards today and they are selling Somereset and Rocky mountains for $199/ton.  Price must be dropping or this is just a loss leader.  I don't see how my stove dealer will sell many pellets from what he is asking.


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2009)

Bantam said:
			
		

> ......I walked in Menards today and they are selling Somereset and Rocky mountains for $199/ton.......



Bantam,  make you post this price up on the Fuel Price Reports section at the top of the forum page....that's a really good price for pellets, IMO.


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 8, 2009)

We just had a local mill come on-line 100,000 ton annual capacity .$250 /ton picked up at mill. I do not think anyone around here is going to have problems finding pellets.


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2009)

Ncountry said:
			
		

> We just had a local mill come on-line 100,000 ton annual capacity .$250 /ton picked up at mill. I do not think anyone around here is going to have problems finding pellets.



Ncountry, where in NY?  Brand name of the pellets?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 8, 2009)

wow, it was not that long ago that tons where $169. I wish i had bought a warehouse back in 2005. Pellets seem steady here. I call around and there are no pig prices local. However, i just got through stacking my 3 tons, and i see that it will not take much room to stack three more tons. I can get piggish real fast.


----------



## richg (Sep 8, 2009)

Look at this fool on craigslist....not only are his prices waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay off the mark, but the fool says NJ sales tax will be applied to pellet purchases. Did I mention that this guy is a fool?

---------------------------------------------
Wood-E Pellets of NJ - $339 (Little Falls, NJ)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-08-20, 10:34PM EDT
Reply to: sale-xa9ys-1334061314@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wood-E Pellets --- the future of wood pellet procurement and delivery - will save you $$$, the environment and time 
Buy your pellets from a family business (Three NJ Guys) … centrally located near RT 80, 287, 46, GSP, 23, 280, Tturnpike -- all roads lead to our pellet warehouse 
Lowest prices for each 3 tons ordered --- $339.97 per ton plus 7% NJ sales tax … ask about special pricing for orders less then three tons 
Don't clutter your property with bags of pellets - we store them free for all 3 tons ordered - in our dry and secured warehouse 
Easy curbside pickup ... delivery available at best local rates 
Referral program let's you earn free bags of pellets all season long ... our 'share a pallet' program let's you resell your unused bags during the season to help others 
Start a group program of friends and family and save even more --- then store all your pellets at our warehouse 
Join our pellet buying club today 
PayPal or personal check 
Ask us about certified kiln dried firewood available all season long 
Send an email or call Rich for more details at 862-926-0554 
ALSO... do you already have pellets on order and can't store them? Call us and we can help.


----------



## greggo730 (Sep 8, 2009)

I was at the new Tractor Supply Store in North Windham,CT last week,and the manager stated that the company has a supply of over 300 tons in a warehouse. Also had a sales person from Burn Time pellets in Bristol , CT call me several times this season asking me if I was ready to buy yet.When's the last time a pellet dealer CALLED! someone to buy pellets?I'm seeing a lot of pellets this year but the prices are still on the high side.


----------



## gbreda (Sep 8, 2009)

investor7952 said:
			
		

> When have you seen Sept prices much lower for pellets that july and Aug from pellet sales.com? Sept prices 275 a ton oct prices 285 a ton.



Just checked woodpellets.com / pelletsales.com.  LG for 269.90/ton Sept, 279.90 Oct.  They have been dropping steadily on this site over the past month.  It seems like as a new month starts, the price drops from the previous month.

Still charging for delivery for under 6 tons at a flat rate


----------



## Ncountry (Sep 8, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> Ncountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mill is in massena on the canadien border. The company's name is Curran Renewable Energy . I am not sure what name they are marketing them under yet.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 8, 2009)

$250 per ton (U pick up) at TSC in Pittsfield. That`s the lowest I`ve seen here in a year.


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 8, 2009)

What's different from last year??................................do any of you remember that oil was $145 a barrel last summer


----------



## ineclipse (Sep 8, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> ineclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Macman,
That deal is being offered by both the HD and Lowe's in the area, and so I've just got to go ahead and make a choice! It's down to being between Stove Chow (HD) and Clean Energy (Lowes). I know it's risky buying for the whole season without being able to burn a few bags first, but I can't count on the temps in September here giving me the chance to do that, and these deals expire 9/30 - and I REALLY need to save some dough this year. 

I burned Eureka pellets last year, which seemed great and were stocked by my stove dealer, but for which I paid $295/ton ($320/ton delivered)! For this year, they're still only taking orders and can't say which brand they'll have, but nonetheless, they're STILL charging $295/ton!! Feel kinda sorry for the suckers who are ordering through them.

Peace.


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 8, 2009)

The price of pellets makes it not worth it, factor in the cost of the stove, installation, pipes and pellets you can burn oil/gas for many years to recoup, it's all a monopoly and i'm not buying until pellets are under $200, rather i'll use my stove as a conversation peice.
All you people here dont be fools!!


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 8, 2009)

PK      Do you keep your house at the same temp on oil vs pellet?    The last time you put yer butt up to a register, did it feel the same as when you stood in front of your stove?

  And when you figure out the monopoly please let me know how it's all workin..............


----------



## cac4 (Sep 8, 2009)

BTU said:
			
		

> But you will buy your oil from a foreign country, whose people would rather kill you, than give you the time of day and export your dollars to support them, so they can plot how to come back and harm our nation...



You mean..._Canadians?_!?!

 :bug:


----------



## sinnian (Sep 8, 2009)

This isn't a global phenomenon.  When I bought my pellets at Lowes a few weeks ago they had a little over 60 tons at their Windham, ME store.  That same store now has over 150 tons on order (meaning, people waiting for them to come in).  While I am sure that there are still many places in Maine to get pellets TODAY, the sheer number of sales by just that one store in a few weeks points to the fact that people are still buying pellets, and things can change fast.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2009)

I really wished we Canadian's up here  had your problem as far as cheap pellets...the cheapest I have seen is Eastern Embers at $5.99 a bag x 70 bags (1.4 ton) = $419 + 13% sales tax and at the end of the day we have had a few mills open up this year and the price has gone up this year and not down....share the wealth an ship those pellets up north


----------



## HEMI (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnny Reb said:
			
		

> I really wished we Canadian's up here  had your problem as far as cheap pellets...the cheapest I have seen is Eastern Embers at $5.99 a bag x 70 bags (1.4 ton) = $419 + 13% sales tax and at the end of the day we have had a few mills open up this year and the price has gone up this year and not down....share the wealth an ship those pellets up north


why have I been reading about some of you guys paying sales tax?.....canada may be different but i have seen some posts from guys in the us paying it


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2009)

I know here in New Brunswick,Canada we pay tax on everything at one time they talked about taking the tax off home heating but that didn't happen....to the best of my knowledge in some states they do not pay tax on heating fuel whatever it may be


----------



## HEMI (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnny Reb said:
			
		

> I know here in New Brunswick,Canada we pay tax on everything at one time they talked about taking the tax off home heating but that didn't happen....to the best of my knowledge in some states they do not pay tax on heating fuel whatever it may be


well i know here in connecticut we don't.....read a post of a guy in new jersey who did......got me


----------



## ylomnstr (Sep 9, 2009)

pelletsales.com guaranteed me a refund of the difference if the price dropped by October.  Looks like they dropped about $5 per ton and I had 3 tons delivered.  I'll email them and see if they honor it.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 9, 2009)

looks like I jumped too soon, $250/ton delivered, back in may it seemed like a good deal, not so sure now as HD will have equal to my MWP. I wonder if  the jump in sales some have seen in because pellets are getting down to a price most people want to see them at.


----------



## ineclipse (Sep 9, 2009)

BTU said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh jeez, Pellet King, you've got to be kidding, right? *Fools you call us??* I say the Pellet King has no clothes!
But don't worry... OPEC loves you man. You have made Saudi princes and oil-rich dictators everywhere smile. (At least those of them that read Hearth.com.)

When Americans refuse to switch to American fuels over a measly $10, then surely we have no true will to rid ourselves of dependence on some of the worst regimes on Earth. Saudi Arabia. Iran. Venezuela. Russia. Alaska. (Ha ha, just kidding. Guess Sarah can't see Russia from her house anymore anyway.)  But honestly man, who's the fool here? And you don't really sound much like a "Pellet King" either, swearing them off so easily. If you are American my friend, then buy American, and be American. Even if it costs you the extra $10/ton. And cut out the patronizing nonsense, cuz to be honest, you just made yourself the fool.

Hell, dependence on foreign oil and evil regimes is not even the half of it. There are massive ECOLOGICAL and ECONOMIC benefits for the country as a whole, as well, of investing in wood pellets over oil. (Or investing in ANY alternative fuel over oil for that matter.)

A little aside... I had some moron in a parking lot today call me a "liberal" as if trying to insult me (for which I thanked him for the complement), just because I drive a hybrid. He then hops in his 20+ year old F-150 and starts it up to belching smoke from the tailpipe. I pulled up next to him and asked him if he was proud of his support for Ahmadinejad, Chavez, Bin Laden and increased asthma rates in American children. I'd give a million bucks to have gotten a picture of the expression on his face. (I swear I saw a little voice bubble appear above his head with the word "Duh" in it.) I wonder if he's still sitting there in his truck, utterly blank, wondering what the hell the "liberal freak" was talking about.

Environment and national security (ie. energy independence) are the two main reasons why I'm aiming for 100% pellet heat this winter - and more than happy to pay the extra $10 for it. 

BTU, right on, loved your reply. EXACTLY how I feel about it as well.

(And yes, no need to point out that my stove was made in Chile.)


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 9, 2009)

I will always say 70 degrees from oil vs 70 degrees from wood or pellet, don't feel the same on yer butt


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 9, 2009)

humpin iron said:
			
		

> I will always say 70 degrees from oil vs 70 degrees from wood or pellet, don't feel the same on yer butt



I agree with you 100%. Since I started burning with pellets. The house has been warmer than it has been the prior 6 years burning with oil. I will always use pellets to heat in the winter. Even if oil gets back down to $1.50 a gallon. Hopefully pellets will drop in price in parallel with the drop in price for oil.


----------



## Romy (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnny Reb said:
			
		

> I really wished we Canadian's up here  had your problem as far as cheap pellets...the cheapest I have seen is Eastern Embers at $5.99 a bag x 70 bags (1.4 ton) = $419 + 13% sales tax and at the end of the day we have had a few mills open up this year and the price has gone up this year and not down....share the wealth an ship those pellets up north



13% = Ouch!

Thankfully no tax on pellets in Maine.


----------



## flashbang (Sep 9, 2009)

investor7952 said:
			
		

> When have you seen Sept prices much lower for pellets that july and Aug from pellet sales.com? Sept prices 275 a ton oct prices 285 a ton.
> HD 249 aton for stove chow and fireside ultras. My local dealers saying supply no problem. WHAT CHANGED IN 5 MONTHS? *In April they were all crying there will be shotages and you better load up early.*



This is a simple marketing practice. We have it now, and you need it. Just like those furniture stores going out of business sales every year from the same store.
Oil prices, supply and what people will tolerate all influence the sale price.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 9, 2009)

humpin iron said:
			
		

> PK      Do you keep your house at the same temp on oil vs pellet?    The last time you put yer butt up to a register, did it feel the same as when you stood in front of your stove?
> 
> And when you figure out the monopoly please let me know how it's all workin..............



There`s no need to heat the whole house the same temp but what`s the need to put your butt up to a register?


----------



## slls (Sep 9, 2009)

Teddy1971 said:
			
		

> humpin iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The house is no warmer with pellets than oil heat, you just need to turn up your oil thermostat. My house is warmer with oil, the pellet stove does a poor job of heating upstairs. I will admit it does a good job down stairs, but no better than oil heat.


----------



## imacman (Sep 9, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> ......My house is warmer with oil, the pellet stove does a poor job of heating upstairs. I will admit it does a good job down stairs.......



Sils, I hope you didn't buy your pellet stove thinking it was going to heat the whole house.  Pretty much everyone on this forum knows that, for the most part, they are _room_ heaters.  Any other rooms or areas that DO get heated from the pellet stove are just an added bonus.


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 9, 2009)

sils     please ck the btu out put of your central heat system, then the max btu output of your pellet stove...........do the math and report back to us as to how you thought the pellet stove would do your whole house


----------



## HEMI (Sep 9, 2009)

hey guys, I bought my englander 25 in thought of it heating my first floor......but in reality it heats the entire house (to my standards) 72-74 first floor, and 67-68 up stairs....2200 sq ft colonial


----------



## amick780 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hemi_1500 I agree my stove heats the entire house as well....2900 sq/ft colonial. I figured it would assist my forced air propane furnace, but it kicks on only when its real windy and below 10 degrees outside, as far as heat the house feels warmer because of the steady heat output of the pellet stove. Instead of the on off nature of a furnace.


----------



## slls (Sep 9, 2009)

humpin iron said:
			
		

> sils     please ck the btu out put of your central heat system, then the max btu output of your pellet stove...........do the math and report back to us as to how you thought the pellet stove would do your whole house



I never said I thought it would heat the whole house, I was just replying to all the [ how much warmer pellets are to oil heat]. Which is just BS.


----------



## buildingmaint (Sep 9, 2009)

Tractor Supply price July $289.00 a ton, Sept price $239.00 a ton, NWPA


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 9, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> humpin iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SllS

I may have misrepresented my situation with my statement. You are correct that My house would be just as warm with oil as it is with pellets if I turn the heat up. What I should have stated is that I would have to spend more money on oil than I would on pellets to keep the house just as warm. I Heat a 2500 SQFT Colonial (72-74 Downstairs/ 67-69 Upstairs) with my stove. Even with oil prices down this year I will spend $1155 to heat my house with pellets (plus 300 Gallons of oil for Hotwater and the basement (800sqft)). I would easily use @ 1000 to 1200 gallons of oil to be just as warm which would equate to $2150 to $2580 at todays prices (2.15/gallon of oil). I myself don't want to go back to the days of not knowing where prices are going with oil. Granted pellet prices seem to fluctuate by not as extreme as oil. At least I have a choice now and am saving alittle money as well.


----------



## slls (Sep 9, 2009)

> I may have misrepresented my situation with my statement. You are correct that My house would be just as warm with oil as it is with pellets if I turn the heat up. What I should have stated is that I would have to spend more money on oil than I would on pellets to keep the house just as warm. I Heat a 2500 SQFT Colonial (72-74 Downstairs/ 67-69 Upstairs) with my stove. Even with oil prices down this year I will spend $1155 to heat my house with pellets (plus 300 Gallons of oil for Hotwater and the basement (800sqft)). I would easily use @ 1000 to 1200 gallons of oil to be just as warm which would equate to $2150 to $2580 at todays prices (2.15/gallon of oil). I myself don't want to go back to the days of not knowing where prices are going with oil. Granted pellet prices seem to fluctuate by not as extreme as oil. At least I have a choice now and am saving alittle money as well.


[/quote]

You are confusing me, my CB 1200 thermostat is set to the same as my oil heat, 70 F 24-7. The house is the same temp down stairs with oil or pellets.  With thermostat both units shut down when the thermostat is satisfied. BTW 67 F up stairs too cold for us old folks.
Last winter I burned 35 bags and 300 gal #2 oil, 1500 sq ft, well winterized.


----------



## countk (Sep 9, 2009)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> The price of pellets makes it not worth it, factor in the cost of the stove, installation, pipes and pellets you can burn oil/gas for many years to recoup, it's all a monopoly and i'm not buying until pellets are under $200, rather i'll use my stove as a conversation peice.
> All you people here dont be fools!!



Some of us have old houses circa 1825 and have not been able to get even heat throughout the house. I burned wood for 22 years and changing to a pellet stove was the best move I ever made. Please do not take offense wood burners, I just got tired of shoveling the ice and snow off the wood pile and humping in all the logs. I ain't young anymore and would rather exercise in different ways.

<The last time you put yer butt up to a register, did it feel the same as when you stood in front of your stove> 

I agree with you there humpin iron!


----------



## amick780 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, only 35 bags and 300 gals of oil.....


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> > I may have misrepresented my situation with my statement. You are correct that My house would be just as warm with oil as it is with pellets if I turn the heat up. What I should have stated is that I would have to spend more money on oil than I would on pellets to keep the house just as warm. I Heat a 2500 SQFT Colonial (72-74 Downstairs/ 67-69 Upstairs) with my stove. Even with oil prices down this year I will spend $1155 to heat my house with pellets (plus 300 Gallons of oil for Hotwater and the basement (800sqft)). I would easily use @ 1000 to 1200 gallons of oil to be just as warm which would equate to $2150 to $2580 at todays prices (2.15/gallon of oil). I myself don't want to go back to the days of not knowing where prices are going with oil. Granted pellet prices seem to fluctuate by not as extreme as oil. At least I have a choice now and am saving alittle money as well.



You are confusing me, my CB 1200 thermostat is set to the same as my oil heat, 70 F 24-7. The house is the same temp down stairs with oil or pellets.  With thermostat both units shut down when the thermostat is satisfied. BTW 67 F up stairs too cold for us old folks.
Last winter I burned 35 bags and 300 gal #2 oil, 1500 sq ft, well winterized.[/quote]


Only 35 Bags. Really. That is remarkable. I used 4.5 Tons last year. My family is much happier with the pellet stove and I'm not complaining about the cost of oil. Once again I'm refering to cost and not heat. Eventually I hope to get solar thermal for hot water and to heat the house during the day. Then I will truly be saving (money and the planet).


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> > I may have misrepresented my situation with my statement. You are correct that My house would be just as warm with oil as it is with pellets if I turn the heat up. What I should have stated is that I would have to spend more money on oil than I would on pellets to keep the house just as warm. I Heat a 2500 SQFT Colonial (72-74 Downstairs/ 67-69 Upstairs) with my stove. Even with oil prices down this year I will spend $1155 to heat my house with pellets (plus 300 Gallons of oil for Hotwater and the basement (800sqft)). I would easily use @ 1000 to 1200 gallons of oil to be just as warm which would equate to $2150 to $2580 at todays prices (2.15/gallon of oil). I myself don't want to go back to the days of not knowing where prices are going with oil. Granted pellet prices seem to fluctuate by not as extreme as oil. At least I have a choice now and am saving alittle money as well.



You are confusing me, my CB 1200 thermostat is set to the same as my oil heat, 70 F 24-7. The house is the same temp down stairs with oil or pellets.  With thermostat both units shut down when the thermostat is satisfied. BTW 67 F up stairs too cold for us old folks.
Last winter I burned 35 bags and 300 gal #2 oil, 1500 sq ft, well winterized.[/quote]

You must live in a very small house to only use 35 bags of pellets, i just have to call BS on this,..... sorry.


----------



## ineclipse (Sep 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> > Last winter I burned 35 bags and 300 gal #2 oil, 1500 sq ft, well winterized.



And you say you live in central Maine? You must have taken a two month holiday in Florida or something.


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 10, 2009)

could be like my neighbor, 3 bdrm 2 story sort of A frame (laminated arch beams for potato barns), wall/roof 4 ft insullation, only 6 windows (on the ends) fuel burn is similar for his house.


----------



## imacman (Sep 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> .....Last winter I burned 35 bags and 300 gal #2 oil, 1500 sq ft, well winterized.



Sils, are you sure you didn't forget to put a "1" in front of the 35......


----------



## humpin iron (Sep 10, 2009)

try burning 40 bags this year and maybe you'll see it from our side


----------



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> The price of pellets makes it not worth it, factor in the cost of the stove, installation, pipes and pellets you can burn oil/gas for many years to recoup, it's all a monopoly and i'm not buying until pellets are under $200, rather i'll use my stove as a conversation peice.
> All you people here dont be fools!!



LMAO....even with pellet prices at 5.40 a bag (295.00 a ton) I will save alot of money over propane which is my only other option. 
I use 2.5 tons to heat the house entirely for a season...thats 737 bucks. If i was using propane at the current price (which always goes up around Dec.) i would spend 350-400 a month - around 1500-1600 for the season.
I don't think i'm a fool.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amick780 (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clay H,
I agree with you, my option to pellet heat is Propane, to heat my home to the same temp as pellets would cost me almost twice the amout of pellets. Even with a brand spanking new Rheem 2 stage 95% effecient furance I am looking at $2000 + a year for propane vs. my $1100 for 4.5 tons of pellets. 3 year old well insulated house.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Sep 10, 2009)

amick780 said:
			
		

> Clay H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1100 for 4.5 ton of eagle valley great find for a great pellet IMO


----------



## slls (Sep 10, 2009)

ineclipse said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One post called me liar, other insinuated the same. That's OK, I know the truth. I ran my pellet stove October , November and up to 12-12 when it got too cold up stairs. Then ran my oil fired furnace with a .65 nozzle which I think is still to large, but furnace is not rated any lower. On the coldest day, I think -15 F it still would shut down on thermostat. I chuckle at what you guys are paying to heat your homes, as everyone in the know, knows, winterizing is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

How is your house insulated/winterized? I want to do what your doing!


----------



## slls (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> How is your house insulated/winterized? I want to do what your doing!



6 inch walls 19 R, 12 inch ceiling 38 R, all doors and windows insulated. All doors and windows also have storm windows and storm doors, old habit. This is also running 70 deg F 24-7, turning down to me has no value, you just need to heat it up again.
When I moved into the house many years ago I could tell the temp outside from inside, not anymore, have to look at the outdoor thermometer.


----------



## cac4 (Sep 10, 2009)

"12 inch ceiling 38 r"

does that mean the ceiling above the living space has 12" of fiberglass?  single floor living space?


I have 6" walls and double-pane glass (no storms on the windows).  attic insulation isn't that thick, though.  

seems it takes quite a bit more to heat mine, and its not that much bigger.  2 stories, + attic and basement.  only heating the 2 living space floors.


----------



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

slls said:
			
		

> Clay H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Well i can't change the thickness of my walls (4") but i do need to double up on the attic insulation. Got good windows but no storm windows.
And what you said about cooling down is spot on...does no good IMO.


----------



## mascoma (Sep 10, 2009)

Teddy1971 said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to call bull on the conversions here.  1000 gallons of oil would equal 8-10 ton of pellets.  $1155 would only buy you 4-5ish tons.  Something is amiss in your figures on one side or the other.  

I went from 700 gal of oil and 3 cord wood in 2007-8, to 7 ton pellets and 100 gal oil 2008-2009.  Didnt end up saving the money I planned on at $4.5gal oil but still very happy I switched and will burn pellets again this year savings or no.


----------



## Tom Pencil (Sep 10, 2009)

I copied this from a earlier post that I wrote last year.

"The previous owner of my house went through 1,250 gallons of oil/year. 
The first year we lived there I bought a programable thermostat.....950 gallons 
Second year we used............. 880 gallons 
Third year Installed new water boiler(Buderus)................820 gallons 
Fourth year installed Harman insert.... 4 tons pellets and 400 gallons 
Fifth year....................4 1/2 Tons and 380 gallons 
Sixth year...................5 tons and 390 gallons 
Seventh year..............5 1/2 tons and 360 gallons" 

Now each winter is different with temp and wind.  My house was built in 1840's.  Two story brick  we heat the main room and since using the pellet stove we have a hot room and some colder rooms that we do not use as much (ie. laundry room).  The best "bang" for the buck was installing the programable thermostat.  Paid $60  for it and saved 300 gallon compared to the previous owner.  Then an additional 70 gallons the following year.  That was when we paid 95 cents and $1.15 for oil.  Hope this helps for comparisons of the same house year to year.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 10, 2009)

I fear some inaccuracy's in slls statement also. I have a newer (built myself) 1200sq ft home, very well insulated with r 21 walls, r 45 in ceilings, r 30 under floor all new windows and doors and  propane would be out of the world (~1600-1700$) to heat to 72 degrees in the winter. I used 4 tons last year of pellets 24/7 and in the past 2-3 years my pellet stove has paid it self off with the money saved from not using propane. Total pellet cost was 925.00$ plus electricity...


----------



## amick780 (Sep 10, 2009)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> I fear some inaccuracy's in slls statement also. I have a newer (built myself) 1200sq ft home, very well insulated with r 21 walls, r 45 in ceilings, r 30 under floor all new windows and doors and  propane would be out of the world (~1600-1700$) to heat to 72 degrees in the winter. I used 4 tons last year of pellets 24/7 and in the past 2-3 years my pellet stove has paid it self off with the money saved from not using propane. Total pellet cost was 925.00$ plus electricity...



100% Agree, for us propane users pellet stoves pay for themselves in a very short time. My furance set to 69 degrees will use at least 200 gals of propane a month....over $2000 a heating season. Just $1100 for pellets. I am 100% convienced.


----------



## cac4 (Sep 10, 2009)

Those strict "btu to btu" conversions don't tell the whole story.  Its only accurate if you're comparing both the fuel, AND the delivery method.  furnace to furnace....stove to stove.  

Furnace to stove--changes everything.  there are inefficiencies in the delivery of the furnace's heat to the living space.  Big ones.  

I replaced 600 gallons of oil with 3 tons of pellets.  btu to btu calculations say it would take 4.5 tons to replace 600g of oil.  

The trick to these magic pellets is that I was not heating my basement with the heat radiating and leaking from my forced hot air ductwork.  (or the stud cavities in the living space, through which the ducts also travel).


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 11, 2009)

mascoma said:
			
		

> Teddy1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mascoma

I am using real world example. Prior to using pellets I would only use 700 gallons of oil a season to heat 3300sqft (2500 sqft upstairs and 800sqft finished basement) and for Hot Water. But I would keep the house at 68 degrees from 4am to 9am and from 2PM to 10PM. All other times I would drop the temp down to 58 degrees. So when no one was home or when we were sleeping it was cold in the house. Last year when oil prices skyrocketed we decided to purchase a pellet stove with 5 tons of pellets. We started heating in mid October and kept the downstairs 72-75 degrees and with heat naturally rising (and some fans in reverse) the upstairs was comfortably 67-69 degrees 24-7. By April we used just over 4.5 tons and 300 Gallons of oil (for Hot Water and to heat our basement). My house is only 6 years old and very well insulated. I have no reason to lie about my experience to make myself right. I am just stating the facts.


----------



## investor7952 (Sep 12, 2009)

Daves said:
			
		

> Well  -- my local HD has Fireside Ultras for $299/ton.  I won't be considering them even with their promotion  since I can get pellets for $279/ton (such as Barefoots) and others for less.




My local HD Just lowered the fireside ultras to 249 a ton .If you buy 2 tons take $50.00 off  !$225 a ton for fireside ultras is a deal from last years 300 a ton.Also they have stove chow for 249.


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 12, 2009)

investor7952 said:
			
		

> Daves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful. I used fireside ultras last year and was not happy with them at all (Alot of Ash and just ok heat output).


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Went to my local Agway -- they had 20 bags of Barefoots on the floor.  I asked how many tons they had (planning for when I was going to buy) -- they said they had 40 tons.   I said I'd take 2 tons of the Barefoots. They said all we have is those 20 bags at $8/bag, but we have Bayou pellets for $279.  Anyway, I bought a couple of bags of the Barefoots just to try them out in case they happened to get more in.  Boy, the barefoots are nice!  Very little fines, nice heat output.   I have Hamer Hot Ones left over from last year, and I definitely like the Barefoots better.

Anyway, he made a comment that the pellet sales guys are all over Agway to take more pellets even though they don't need them... so maybe the prices will come down in the Northeast since oil/gas is more affordable this year.

Also stopped by my Home Depot -- They were selling single bags of Fireside Ultra's for $5 -- and Nature Best? for $299/ton.   Their pricing didn't make sense since the individual bag rate was less than the full ton.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 12, 2009)

Daves said:
			
		

> Went to my local Agway -- they had 20 bags of Barefoots on the floor.  I asked how many tons they had (planning for when I was going to buy) -- they said they had 40 tons.   I said I'd take 2 tons of the Barefoots. They said all we have is those 20 bags at $8/bag, but we have Bayou pellets for $279.  Anyway, I bought a couple of bags of the Barefoots just to try them out in case they happened to get more in.  Boy, the barefoots are nice!  Very little fines, nice heat output.   I have Hamer Hot Ones left over from last year, and I definitely like the Barefoots better.
> 
> Anyway, he made a comment that the pellet sales guys are all over Agway to take more pellets even though they don't need them... so maybe the prices will come down in the Northeast since oil/gas is more affordable this year.
> 
> Also stopped by my Home Depot -- They were selling single bags of Fireside Ultra's for $5 -- and Nature Best? for $299/ton.   Their pricing didn't make sense since the individual bag rate was less than the full ton.


If your willing to travel to waterbury, blazing hot stoves has barefoots for i think 290/ton


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 12, 2009)

HEMI_1500 said:
			
		

> Daves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The following place has Barefoot:

Cochecton Mills
Cochecton , NY
845-932-8282
Barefoot Pellets
$285.00 Delivered (Depending on Location)
$260.00 Pickup


----------



## amick780 (Sep 12, 2009)

For those of you in central NY (Albany area), Agway in Johnstown NY (518) 762-9323 has Barefoot pellets for $279/ton or New England for $259/ton. Lady said she had more then enough in stock. Prices good thru the end of the month.


----------



## hotstovecoolmusic (Sep 19, 2009)

The Ace Hardware store in Milford, MA has Maine's Choice for $269/ton. 

I bought from pelletsales (woodpellets).com last year and they have emailed me and called me over the last week offering $20.00 off.

I still haven't bought.  Had the stove on the other night for first time.


----------



## investor7952 (Sep 20, 2009)

NJ HD  2 tons $50 off   4 tons $200 off  delivery $65.00 for any amount.


----------



## caledoniacars (Sep 27, 2009)

had 5 ton delivered this spring at $240/ton with tax.  still think it's a good deal versus propane.  it will go up just when i start heating  again


----------



## samandlillie (Sep 27, 2009)

Nova Scotia  $300. per ton for Eastern Embers.


----------



## MCPO (Sep 27, 2009)

BTU said:
			
		

> Pellet-King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I read we (US) only 15% of our oil comes from the gulf , mostly from Canada and Mexico. The New England area is very dependant on  home heating oil and account for most HHO , yet there has been no legislation from any New England states or the Feds to lesson our dependancy of HHO in favor of abundant NG . Tell me they are serious?


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, it is canadian and mexican oil, but the price we will pay for it keeps the price that the bombhead supporters can charge up, otherwise the price would drop, (supply and demand) and they would have to park the private A380s and cut down on the palaces and how much the bombhead trainers got. The easiest answer, that doesn't harm our national economy, is tax credits for conservation (not giveaways like cash for clunkers) that would continue to remain until all the money laid out was credited for taxes over as many years as it took, AND DRILLING. Thinking that saving a percentage of our oil use will fix the problem is idiotic, energy use increases every year with the population, so the percentage could stay the same without any decrease in use of oil. Start drilling and the supply increases causing the price to drop (and employing AMERICANS). 
 making a realistic tax credit for investment in alternative energy or heating would get me to invest the big bucks it would take to put in my dream system, and I would love employing people to make the stuff I need to build it, AND I would love not paying taxes to the govt. for the 40 years it would take to redeem the value of the tax credit, IF I didn't invest in more stuff. Once again proving that reducing taxes boosts the economy(a rising tide lifts all boats), just like JFK said decades ago.

Oh yeah, MA is trying to do something about oil usage, they are taxing all you HHO users to try out the new bio oil (or some eco term like that) it is a certain percentage vegtable oil if I remember the commercial I heard. (another reason to burn wood/pellets!) yeah and I wonder what was used to pay for the commercial?


----------



## btuser (Nov 7, 2009)

We can't heat every home in America with wood.  Period.  I say we leave our oil in the ground and continue hanging our green-colored toilet paper out to the world as long as we can get away with it.  If they want to trade goods and material for a promisary note backed by a private bank then so what?  

My family went to Strawberry Bank in Portsmouth NH last Summer.  Its a cute little collection of 300 yr old homes that tries to portray the lifestyle of early, early America.  Some people think its cool but being a lifer in the New England I've seen enough of it.  One think stuck out however.

We were getting the tour from a woman dressed in period garb, and she was explaining that this very special house belonged to a very successfull whaling captain who was rich by 1700's standards.  I was poking around and asked  if that was a closet in one of the bedrooms and she piped up "No, that's a pie cubbord.  During Thanksgiving extra pies were made for Christmas and brought up to the bedrooms TO FREEZE UNTIL CHRISMAS!!"  The bedroom had a fireplace.  It was used in the event someone was dying and couldn't be moved.

This is an example of a very rich household.  I can only imagine he/she/them could have bought wood if so desired.  But then again, he would have had to pay gold and not a promisary not from the Federal Reserve.


----------



## timbo (Nov 7, 2009)

btuser said:
			
		

> We can't heat every home in America with wood.  Period.  I say we leave our oil in the ground and continue hanging our green-colored toilet paper out to the world as long as we can get away with it.  If they want to trade goods and material for a promisary note backed by a private bank then so what?
> 
> My family went to Strawberry Bank in Portsmouth NH last Summer.  Its a cute little collection of 300 yr old homes that tries to portray the lifestyle of early, early America.  Some people think its cool but being a lifer in the New England I've seen enough of it.  One think stuck out however.
> 
> ...



I grew up in a very large,  old farmhouse in northern NH back in the 60's and 70's...we would cut, twitch (drag out of the woods), cut again, split and stack between 12-15 cords of wood every year just to heat that house in the winter with one wood boiler....half the house wasn't heated (the bedrooms) so we had lots of blankets....it was very cold in the morning when we got up to do barn chores. The animals had it relatively good...it was warmer in the barn than the house sometimes. This is why I LOVE pellets...


----------



## Gweeper64 (Nov 9, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, MA is trying to do something about oil usage, they are taxing all you HHO users to try out the new bio oil (or some eco term like that) it is a certain percentage vegtable oil if I remember the commercial I heard. (another reason to burn wood/pellets!) yeah and I wonder what was used to pay for the commercial?



They're caling it bioheat, which blends soy based biodiesel with HHO or #2 diesel. The commercials from the oil industry council are a bit misleading. They say something to the effect that is has "virtually zero emissons." They are correct for the "bio" part of the blend. But, the mandated blend is only 2% to begin with... so the other 98% is still good old #2. 2% help emissions, but it is still no where close to "zero". The mandate starts @ 2% in both HHO and diesel and increases to 5% after three years. It's a start, but but it can go further. I've run B100 (100 % biodiesel) in my VW TDI at times in the summer. It gets a bit expensive, so when run it, I usually mix 10 gal of #2 to 5 gal of Bio (so, about B33). I don't run it as often as I'd like though because the nearest bio pump is 35 miles away. I have to remember to bring my yellow jugs so I can fill up when I'm in the area. I'd be happy if the upped the mandate to B20.

Sorry; getting OT a bit.


----------

